# Heating pads



## dnicoleb (Nov 30, 2015)

Crystal has a FN modified side by side with safety and heating modifications. She has a heat lamp. Due to the large size of the cage it sits directly on the floor which gets very cold. I have two heating pads that have adjustable thermostat that I want to use under her trays to help keep temps on the bottom floor regulated. Does anyone have a suggestion as to what temperature I should set them on? These will be under her trays and rugs so she will not be in direct contact with them.


----------



## dnicoleb (Nov 30, 2015)

Sorry FN is a ferret nation. I'm used to posting on ferret sites.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Heating pads are not recommended for hedgehogs. You would be better off putting blankets under the cage to insulate it. It would be a lot safer and healthier for your hedgehog.


----------



## dnicoleb (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks


----------

